# Setback after elbow dysplasia surgery



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

I've no experience w/elbow surgery- but maybe crate rest for a longer time, and when he's not crated, give him mental exercise while tempering his physical exercise by running through onlead heeling patterns and the like with him. And ask the doc about using tramadol instead of rimadyl to protect his tummy some...


----------



## evansequineart (Mar 23, 2014)

Robin,
thank you for replying. He's on leash walking only, much to his disgust, seems to be perkier but lameness is the same. 
Oh boy, rimadyl is nasty... I'm only giving it once a day instead of twice, asked vet about tramadol because I had some and didn't want to use rimadyl... he said tramadol is not an anti inflammatory and rimadyl is. 
I have some Herbsmith Comfort Aches that I use once a day too, instead of the rimadyl.
I am so scared he won't come back to his condition a week ago. But if this is a soft tissue injury, then I know it will take time. The good news is the x rays showed no damage done to joints. 
I am so upset I can't work. He is my entire universe. (I suspect you all know how that is) 
also, for anyone reading this thread, he is 73 pounds, not an ounce of fat. On fish oil, joint supplements of all sorts, made him lamb bone broth the other day. I feed raw meat or cooked, no grains.


----------



## Tanya91 (Jan 18, 2014)

Hi Beth,
So sorry you and your pup are going through this. My boy Cliff (10 months) is 4 months out from surgery on both elbows. We have had so many ups and downs and I truly understand how stressful it is. It sounds like your boy is going well overall, walking and back to obedience already. After a similar setback with Cliff we rushed back to the specialist and physio who told us that some dogs just have more reactive joints that tend to swell easier. We still have quite a bit of fluid in the joints which can cause stiffness and lameness without doing any permanent or serious damage. We were told this may happen up to a year after surgery. 
We use meloxicam for swelling and it has made a massive improvement to the point we only usually see lameness on rising after a rest. It can upset tummies though so needs to be monitored. We are also working on physio and doing exercises each night to build strength in certain muscles to try and prevent him injuring himself again, this also seems to have made a big difference. It also gives him mental and physical stimulation - he becomes a mad man at times and races around the room trying to get his energy out (much to my panic!)! 
If all the tests have come back ok which it sounds like (no damage to joints is great news!), try to relax. Setbacks are normal and you are doing absolutely everything you can for your boy. I have been an absolute mess at times through this but I have to tell myself I am doing everything in my power for my boy and we will keep fighting the setbacks. Your pup is so lucky to have you and you are doing all the right things. It's so hard to see them going through this (especially at such a young age) but just keep doing all you are doing and it will pay off! 
I would love to hear how you go, best of luck!


----------



## evansequineart (Mar 23, 2014)

Tanya91,

I so appreciate your reply. I wish your boy a complete recovery too! oh wow, so I'm not alone in being such a mess! Setbacks can happen up to a year post surgery? We are at 6 months, and believe me, I've been kicking myself for letting him do as much as he has been. I just took him out for his evening walk. Well, it's been 3 days of leash "walking" again, and he is ever so pissed off. I cannot control him, he jumps and bites at me, grabs his leash, tugs it, and he's big. I have arthritis in my hands and they hurt now. he says he is FINE, let him run! And I can't! 
He just hops and limps on that leg. (he had surgery in just the right elbow, but the left was looked at with the camera too, with no pathological changes. His right elbow had a cartilage flap removed, bones shaved)
I'm so sorry that you know my pain. It does help so much to know I'm not the only one, but I don't wish this angst on anyone. He is my 4th golden, named them all Jasper. this is Jasper IV. 
I feel sick to my stomach all day over this. He was doing so well. 
oh yes! I am doing everything I can now! just like you. I console myself with that all day long. I am an artist and I cannot even work lately, this is so upsetting. 
Your note was like a soothing medication to me. I thank you so much and I send you lots of love and also to Cliff. We dog lovers sure are a bunch aren't we? If you ever need to talk, my email is [email protected]


----------



## Tanya91 (Jan 18, 2014)

You are definitely not alone in being a mess - this whole process has been awful for us too! We have been told that some dogs are just prone to setbacks - Cliff has reactive joints and we may have setbacks well into the future, so I need to be prepared unfortunately. Poor Cliff is also showing early signs of hip dysplasia so we are doing our best to take one thing at a time.
Poor Jasper sounds like he is just frustrated! And you too =( We are in the same place with Cliff - he feels great and he is sick of being stuck on the lead - he will pull, jump, bite, bark - he just wants to run and he is so strong I can barely control him! They certainly know how to communicate their annoyance at us, don't they? 
We are just starting to take short on lead walks which has helped some. The physio exercises have been great also - maybe something to look into? I look forward to being able to return to obedience at some point - he loved it and really needs it as he is so frustrated. 
Don't kick yourself for how much he has been doing - he is a puppy and we can't keep them as quiet as we would like! If they were kept in a crate day and night they would be miserable and it just isn't possible. It sounds like he has been improving really well and once you get past this setback, he will keep improving! 
Big pats for Jasper and hang in there!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

My high energy Topbrass golden had terrible bilateral elbow dysplasia/FCP, and surgery made a huge difference but not enough. I had to struggle, cope, cry and work through that she was never going to be as active and healthy as I had hoped. I think hoping for a total cure leads to the wound being fresh all the time. It is especially hard in these high energy athletic dogs who can do so much athletically, but their bodies let them down. Swim that dog as much as you can- swim, swim, swim. Get some Tramadol and use it wisely and carefully, give the Dasuquin, fish oil, keep the dog lean, BUT accept that he may not get totally better. I only say that because I cant even tell you the tears I cried . Maybe this is going to be a therapy dog. I live in a house with five active dogs, and I had never placed or considered placing a dog of mine. The orthopedic vet though said reality has limits, and in reality this dog could not go out and wrassle, run, and hike. I did place her with a dear friend/mentor, and now she is his heart dog and goes to teach history class all day in a private school. She is never alone, and she is his true love.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

While my Bear didn't have elbow surgery, he is 7 months post op on bilateral TPLO (knee surgery to correct torn ACLs). Setbacks happen. There is a yahoo and facebook group called "orthodogs" and one of the moderators has a dog that had a soft tissue injury about a year post op (I think for elbow surgery too) and it took her a log time to rehab him but he got there. You should check out the groups and post your story. You might find wonderful advice there. 

I personally think you can come back from this. He may not ever be 100% sound so you might have to keep his physical exercise in check, but you can totally do this. 

There are some days that even Bear hits stumbling blocks. We were cautioned to prevent a soft-tissue injury at all costs since at times it can be harder to heal than a broken bone. I don't say that to guilt you or make you feel bad, I say this, because it seems to be a common problem. 

Have you considered using professional rehab? Underwater treadmill? Controlled swimming? Things that are easy on his legs but will help him rebuild his muscles. 

I'm totally here if you want to vent or have questions. I know what your going through. I wish I could make it all better. 

(((Hugs))))


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tanya91 (Jan 18, 2014)

I forgot to mention - the most simple thing that has helped Cliff the most is ice. 
We ice pack his elbows each night for 10 minutes and after activity. If he runs around the house like a madman, we calm him down and ice his elbows. Seems to help a lot and also soothes him (he gets to chew a treat while we do it so he has actually come to like it!). This may help with the swelling?
We live in a rural area so we don't have access to a controlled place to swim or other professional rehab - but there is so much you can do at home to build up his muscles and keep him active. We have Skype lessons with our physio in the city and do our homework each day... If you want any info feel free to contact me! 
The posters above are right - he may never be 100% and I know it is hard to accept, especially as he just a baby. I had hopes for Cliff of long walks and obedience classes, going out swimming and running around. This will probably never be the case. He is now mostly an inside dog and becoming very content. We will build up to doing what exercise we can but he will never be 100% and that is ok - as long as he is pain free and happy! Jasper is a lucky boy to have you and all we can do is make sure they have happy lives in the limits we have.


----------



## evansequineart (Mar 23, 2014)

I can't thank you all enough... Tanya 91 (again), Ljilly28, and Brave (Jen)...
I really didn't expect such a great response as well as support. I've never been on forum before. 
Ljilly 28- after crying hard for days over his diagnosis 6 months ago, I did think I would do therapy work with him rather than field work or obedience... however, after taking the course for CGC (did not even try to take the test!) I know he will have to be much much older because he is just crazy wild. placing him with someone else is not going to happen, but I have no other dogs, so not an issue. however, I keep putting my friends off who want to go hiking with their dog and us. no way, not know, maybe never. yes, I am fully aware he might never be 100% sound. but he was sound before this setback.
Jen- oh yeah, soft tissue is way harder to heal. I've had horses all my life up till a year ago. tendons and ligaments were the worst injuries. 
I absolutely will look into physio therapy... asked surgeon about it months ago and he said to try it without since no facility near me. hospital where surgery was done has a therapy place but it is over an hour away. still, I would do it. 
I will check out orthodogs right now!! sounds like just what I need to read! I was going to google tendonitis in dogs... I had elbow tendonitis and it took years to subside. I send all my best wishes for Bear's recovery too. Your support encouraging me that I can do this really boosted me.
I thank you so much.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Just curious why you cut back on the Rimadyl? He needs the medication to reduce inflammation. I understand the constant concern about steriods, but short courses are necessary sometimes.

I hope he heals up quickly.


----------



## evansequineart (Mar 23, 2014)

Tanya91- I am going to go downstairs and get a bag of frozen peas out!! great idea! vet didn't tell me to ice it. 
yes, I'd love some info on your therapy... how do I contact you? I don't have Skype though.
this came on gradually, after some little hard runs. but the thing that did him in was that crazy romp around the coffee table the other day. He just went wild.
and he is on calming supplements! :-X


----------



## evansequineart (Mar 23, 2014)

Mylissyk- Rimadyl scares me... but you are totally right - what will a week hurt? I guess I can keep both doses. I gave him both on the first day but the second and third I chickened out. ok, so I'll be a good little patient and follow dr's orders. I guess I'm just anti drug.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

If your concerned about rimadyl's effects - get a full blood panel (to monitor liver enzyme levels) before and after. Since bear was on extended periods of time with NSAIDS, we have to run blood work every year. 

Thanks for the well wishes. Bear is doing great. 

What really helps him when he is sore is massage and icing. Oh does he love that. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tanya91 (Jan 18, 2014)

Hi Beth, 

I think there is a messaging option on this site? I'm new too, so I haven't used it yet! I would just check in with your vet as sometimes heat packing is used - alone or in combination with ice (depending on the injury). I have gel ice packs (always wrapped) as Cliff can't resist the crinkle of frozen peas!
As for the therapy, I have some exercises I could suggest but it would probably be best to check with the vet if they are suitable and wait until he is recovered a little more if he is still limping - we are told not to do them with Cliff if he is lame or sore and I would hate to suggest things that aren't suited to Jasper's injury and might make it worse. Maybe you could make one trip to see a therapist who could give you exercises to work on (I know the difficulty, our physio and surgeon are 4 hours away so we try to avoid needing to visit!)

I'm a little worried now because Cliff is prone to crazy runs like you have described and I would hate for him to get a soft tissue injury on top of it all, it sounds awful! I guess we will just do what we can to keep him quiet! As Brave mentioned, massage is great and might be worth looking into too.


----------



## evansequineart (Mar 23, 2014)

Brave, Tanya91- I am going to run your suggestions by the surgeon when I check in on Friday... the heat VS ice, massage, PT like underwater treadmill... 
this morning I took him on the trail, on leash of course, which he is pissed about, but he was better. However, afterward he was worse again. But it is the same way he was after his surgery, seemed improved first thing and then after a walk was worse. I keep reminding myself that his x rays were good. I also have him barricaded from the stairs again, which is off putting to him. He wants to be with me all the time. 
I have done rehab with many horses, and I thought I had done a good job with my dog after his surgery, and the fact that he hurt himself is so upsetting. It's like back to square one. I take him everywhere I go in the van to get him out of the house. I'm doing little exercises from obedience class that do not involve heeling. We were in the "attention & games" class, which is the first steps before a novice level. 
The fact that I did see an improvement this morning was uplifting. Tanya91, I will look into the messaging thing you mentioned, and also orthodogs, which I never got to last night. thank you so much.


----------



## evansequineart (Mar 23, 2014)

Tanya91- I tried PM but I must have posted 15 times so it won't allow me to! I guess I need to talk more. (!) but I have to work now!


----------



## Shellbug (Nov 14, 2013)

I have zero experience with joint issues in dogs. However I am a medical massage therapist. Soft tissue damage is a beast to recover from. That's hoping it's not a ligament of fascia tear. I know you are upset and I would be too. Just know these type of injuries of take time to heal. Aside from cold packs and the meds you are giving, nothing but time will fix this. Please hang in there. I know this is hard 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## evansequineart (Mar 23, 2014)

Shellbug- I so appreciate your adding to this thread, and coming from a medical massage therapist, you reinforce my thoughts of we are in for a long haul here. When my surgeon said "the good news is..." and went on to say x rays were clean, fluid test was normal inflammation, I said "then it's soft tissue?" he said most likely yes, and if there is no improvement in a week with rest and Rimadyl, "there are other things we can do for this". I did not ask what those other things were. He had been obviously trying to not get ahead of ourselves here, and after sizing me up for being so overly emotional about my baby, did not want to get my brain going. But of course my brain is going anyway, and I came to this forum... hoping someone would have had my same experience with their dog. 
Yes this is so hard, not only for me, but for him. Gad, he was allowed freedom for the past 3 months! and now it's gone again! and he's so fit and full of it!
I feel so encouraged by your note though, yes, time heals. I can do it... can he? :-X 
but as I said, I was encouraged by the improvement this morning. I went only so far, and then said it was time to head back before you start getting worse again. oh boy he was adamant that he was fine. 
thank you for your support!


----------



## Tanya91 (Jan 18, 2014)

Hi Beth, How did Jasper end up getting on after his setback? I hope he has recovered well and is back on track =)


----------



## tk123 (Mar 13, 2011)

I love to hear how he is too. My boy had surgery on both of his legs (hock deformity) one year apart so almost 3 and 4 years ago. He was restricted for a few months each time too and we had some setbacks...but it worked out in the end. At one stage he went back on crate rest while we waited for the surgeon to come back from holidays and check the X-rays - we thought a pin may have come loose but he was fine! He isn't restricted anymore and not on pain meds although I always have some in reserve just in case. The only difference between him and my friend's dogs is that I don't let him jump in and out of the car - we have an Otto Step..since the ramp didn't fit properly when I changed cars...and I needed the space for a second dog lol!


----------



## evansequineart (Mar 23, 2014)

Hi Tanya91 !!
Well, I sure did disappear didn't I? I was so upset and just sort of faded away. I'm sorry to leave you all hanging.
How is Cliff?
I am in Maine right now, at my family's house on a lake, so Jasper is swimming a lot. No internet after tomorrow so if anyone writes I won't get it till next week when I am back home in NJ

OK, so here is the update on Jasper and his elbow. (sigh). 
Our surgeon ended up withdrawing a lot of fluid from the joint back in March. He injected hyaluronic acid. 
Back to the drawing board, leash walks, try to keep him quiet. I had to balance the exercise so that he did not come back with so much energy he did zoomies around the house. About a month later I let him off leash again. It was slow, almost like after the initial surgery. 
My vet was not alarmed, and reassured me that the big energetic dogs have this problem. He still thought it will resolve over time. He also said to expect setbacks.
OK, so we plodded ahead, increasing things so slowly that I could not even see it, until suddenly he seemed better and better. We went back to obedience, which really tires him out. He is a wild and crazy guy, with the attention span of a gnat. He's hilarious. but his energy gets him in trouble. 
By May we were about where we had left off before the setback, and he was getting very fit. Still only off leash in the AMs, PMs was on leash, too bad, and he was mad at me for that.
By July I could not see any limp out in the field. chiropractic visits with cold laser therapy once a month. 
In Aug we came up here to Maine, and he was romping in the tall grass and got his leg caught while turning. Must have caught it in a vine type grass. and of course it was the bad elbow. He yelped and was very lame again. But this time, a week later it was nearly gone. so another setback but I think instead of jamming it he caught it and pulled on it. minor swelling but it is gone now, and he is only lame if he does too much. It is SO hard keeping him quiet. He is a year and 6 months now. 
He is swimming a lot and has such strong muscles, still very lean. People have a hard time believing he is a golden, since he is SO tall and so lean. His legs are very long, like a deer. and that means he loves to run and he runs like a deer too. But he is crazy, has no regard for his body. I have to stop him from going nuts and then he's all over me, jumping and lunging and trying to play with me like I'm another dog. I have never let him play with another dog and he wants to. I am afraid of the jumping and twisting on that leg.

Sorry to write so much. My vet is optimistic though, and after meeting Jasper again at age one, (surgery was at 6 mo), he could see what I am dealing with and he really thinks to just give it time. 
If I did not give him enough freedom he would still have re injured the leg. He wigs out like a nut case. The only way to keep him down would be to drug him for weeks on end.

I still have not neutered. I want his hormones to have all the time they can, to build his skeletal system. Chiropractor said to try to wait till he's 2 yrs. Not sure I'll make it that long! 

I have not given up hope, I really think time will help us. If I could keep him quieter we'd be a lot further along.

Thank you so much for your concern and kindness. I wish you all the best!


----------



## evansequineart (Mar 23, 2014)

Hi tk123 !
Thank you for asking for Jasper. I told his story to Tanya91... and as you are finding with your boy, even though they have different injuries, over time the healing will outweigh the setbacks. There is just no way to keep these high energy dogs down. 
I am finding that the surgeon was pretty much right on giving it time. and then the conditioning and strengthening of muscles to compensate for the weakness, that takes a very long time. 
Having a young dog with this is on one hand good, since you do not have to coax movement (surgeon said with joints they MUST move) but on the other hand, for me and Jasper at least, keeping the movement contained is impossible. 
I also have him on a mostly raw diet, no grains at all, for the arthritis. His x rays show only arthritis, no further damage. His elbow is a bit bigger than the other one, but you have to really look for it. 
supplements of glucosamine, various other combinations, will tell you all of them if you are interested. 
but, having joint problems myself, and assorted issues from 3 Lyme infections, I can without a doubt say that avoiding grains in the diet is a big deal. So, with a dog that has arthritis already, keeping grains out is huge. 
Your guy has had his condition for many years now, and I've also been told that a few years will make a big difference. 
As I mentioned, I draw the line at letting him play with other dogs right now. If that is the only thing we never do, I'll take it. 
I must say that if you met us you would never know Jasper had anything wrong with him. Trust me, he does not show it, unless he has just done too much. Which makes it hard for me to explain to others why I am so protective. 
Thank you for your note
Beth


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

There is a good orthopedic vet in Norway Maine- Todd Gauger. He did bilateral elbow surgery on our bitch puppy with grade III FCP ED. Wow, it was so successful. He is very down to earth, and might have simple ideas. Just a thought since you are here.


----------



## Tanya91 (Jan 18, 2014)

Hi Beth, 
So glad to hear that Jasper is going ok =) You're right, time will make such a difference, and it is so hard with young dogs who want to rush and play instead of take it slow! You are doing a great job, sounds like you have dealt with these set backs really well! That's great that he's swimming and exercising, he would be very happy =)
Cliff's elbows are going ok - three weeks ago he torn his ACL, so that is our new worry. He had TPLO surgery and we are trying to keep him quiet to recover... It isn't going so well as he's starting to feel great and trying the zoomies at the end of his lead. We are terrified he will reinjure the leg before the bone has healed or he will tear the other ACL very soon. His elbows seem to be coping ok so far, but time will tell. 
Good to hear from you again, best of luck to you and Jasper!


----------



## evansequineart (Mar 23, 2014)

Hi Ljilly,

I am home in NJ again, but wow, do I thank you so much for the info on Todd Gauger! My house is on Sebec Lake, the west end, and I looked up Gauger and I would say he is about 2 hours or less away. I will keep that info with me when I am at the lake during the summer. I take my work up there, grew up during summers there on Sebec. I cant' thank you enough. It is very unnerving to be away from home with an ortho condition. I trust your advice on this vet. By the time we came home, which was after Labor Day, Jasper was back to his level of soundness that he was at before he tweaked it in Maine. We are back in obedience and he has even stopped hopping on that leg when he heels. For some reason heeling with head up looking at me makes him hop on it but that is almost gone now. All my best to you!


----------



## evansequineart (Mar 23, 2014)

Tanya91,

I just replied to Ljilly, on Jasper's progress. we are home now and he is nearly sound again, as sound as he was before the trip to Maine. back in obedience, running like a nutcase in the fields. There is no stopping this dog. He is driven and high energy. I'm noticing that his bones are getting bigger now, not so spindly legged. That should help. And the setbacks should diminish as the joint stabilizes and strengthens. It just feels like forever. But now Cliff hurt his ACL???! Good grief. That's an injury I have no experience with. But see? He's doing zoomies... how on earth does one stop that? Jasper does them too and it puts my heart in my throat. Dogs just do not understand they are hurt. They say they are fine. They have to be in a lot of pain to tone it down. And no way can you explain to them that they still need to take it easy to prevent re injury if the pain has lessened. I am sending you lots of good wishes for Cliff's healing. Being quiet for the ACL probably did him good for the elbows. I hope those are more stable now too, like Jasper's is. My surgeon repeated over and over "give it time". he was always optimistic. I focused on that but the setbacks freaked me out. That was how I came to this forum. Thank you for writing me, big hugs to you and Cliff!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Tramadol, gabapentin. . . ? These are someuseful medications to discuss with the vet. Maybe noseworks, tracking- sports that work and tire the mind?


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I am so pleased to read he is doing much better now. After a brush with orthoedic surgery, I totally sympathize with the rollercoaster of healing highs and lows. It sounds like things are very good now.


----------



## Thistle3 (Oct 5, 2016)

*Elbow Surgery for my pup too*

I came across this thread when searching for info on elbow dysplasia. My 10 month old golden just had arthroscopic surgery 3 weeks ago. The vet said he could take limitless walks after stitches were removed a week ago but he's still limping so I limit walks to just 10 minutes or so. I ice, give Dasuquin supplements with fish oil, Rimadyl twice a day, massage. I just started him on physical therapy (water treadmill, laser). Does anyone have other suggestions? experience? I'm curious how your dogs are doing these days. Thanks!


----------



## evansequineart (Mar 23, 2014)

Hi Thistle3, 
I hope your pup will recover quickly! But... do not worry or despair.... my vet told me to expect soundness within 6 months. It was not until 18 months that Jasper was sound!! I'm sure due to his crazy energy mostly. I could not keep him quiet. Vet said no crate rest, he had to be able to move. Keep him lean and NO COUCH POTATOES. Well, that was easy to do, and still is. He is raw fed, and I neutered him at age 2 years and 2 months. I wanted him to play with other dogs. I kept him in obedience until open level when jumping began. Jumping worried me, but he was fine with it. It just worried me, and since I do not compete I figured why keep going? 
He has had a few setbacks, last one was last winter in 3 feet of snow, bounding thru deep snow in the woods. Guess he landed on something like a log underneath. But he came around in a week. He is very fit, and it's true that muscle strength is key for this issue. swimming is fabulous.
If you want more details or what supplements I give, I don't mind if you email me [email protected] 
I wish you all the best, and it was not long ago that we were in your shoes. The big thing is not to worry when soundness does not come quickly. Remember me and Jasper- 18 months!!
Hugs,
Beth


----------



## evansequineart (Mar 23, 2014)

One more thing, Thistle3- Jasper sees a chiropractor regularly, goes less frequently now. But it made a difference, since he was favoring that leg for so long, and also because he has very straight shoulders. The chiropractor does cold laser too.


----------



## Thistle3 (Oct 5, 2016)

Thanks so much Evansequineart! I was beginning to think I had posted incorrectly due to no replies! Rook is doing better now. He's still limping slightly. I think what confused me was the vet saying he could take "unlimited walks." I love to walk him so I was looking forward to that but he starts limping after about 10 minutes. The physical therapist has been a big help. He convinced me to just walk the 10 minutes several times a day and try to increase the distance gradually. The only thing that really helps with his puppy energy level is 30 minutes on the underwater treadmill. He loves it and is so much more easily managed the rest of the day. Only problem is it's hard to contain him once he realizes where he is. I've never had a dog that loved going to the vet so much! I'd definitely love to know your supplements. I'll send you a quick email also but wanted to keep this thread going.
Thanks!


----------

